# This forum is for serious questions and answers only



## Milkman

Please keep this forum on topic and free of banter and drivel.

We have the Campfire for fun and foolish posts.  Those type posts are not be made here.  This is for getting a real answer to a real question and moderation action will taken against those who stray from the stated intent of this forum.

Consider this your only warning.


----------

